# Removal of interbody fusion



## KKAMMERER (Nov 5, 2010)

Need a code for removal interbody fusion device or cage from a posterior approach?


----------



## SueAckerman (Nov 5, 2010)

*reply for cage removal*

To my knowledge there is no code for this procedure. I'm assuming that they are doing a revision PLIF or TLIF with this removal so I code it as 22630 with a -22 modifier. Otherwise the only appropriate code for this would be the 22899 unlisted code. The posterior instrumentation removal codes are not really appropriate in this case as it is neither segmental nor non-segmental instrumentation. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Nov 8, 2010)

Something else to consider....

*Removal of Intervertebral Device *
January 7, 2010

Question:

What is the code for removing an interbody device from the spine? I asked this question on an internet coding discussion board and someone said to use 22850 (Removal of posterior nonsegmental instrumentation (eg, Harrington rod).

Answer:

It is not accurate to report a removal of posterior instrumentation code such as 22850 for removing an intervertebral device.  There is no stand-alone CPT code for removing an intervertebral device as there is for removing posterior and anterior instrumentation. There is not even an add-one code for this activity.  What code can you use?  Removing an intervertebral device (e.g., cage, allograft) is included in the exploration of fusion code (22830) when that procedure is also performed. 

http://www.karenzupko.com/resources/codingcoach/cc_neuroarchive_2010.html


----------

